# Just looking through old pictures



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

This is my first pet, Tara, we got her when I was 4 and I grew up with her, we lost her about 4 and a half years ago and I still miss her, but at least I can smile when I see her picture now, and I just wanted to share.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

She was gorgeous....


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

She was, =) so friendly as well she made it to 13 which is amazing for a newfie


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

she was lovely, I can only dream of having a newf that makes it past 5 years old atm. always good that you have great memories however bittersweet they may be at times


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh your profile picture is so lovely


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

She is LOVELY! Like a great, loveable bear.

And you got her to 13 - that takes three things and you were obviously blessed in all respects:

A healthy dog

A lot of good loving care

A lot of good luck

Miss any one of these, and your dog is unlikely to grace your life for so long.

How yoou must miss her.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

She looks like she was a beautiful girl. How amazing to have grown up with her


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Best Friend a kid could ask for really =)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She was a beautiful girl. I think pets we grew up with always have a special place in our hearts.


----------

